# ~*~READ FIRST! About this forum~*~



## Swanky

Welcome!!
 
This forum is only for cosmetic procedures and plastic surgeries.

*Please DO NOT post your e-mail addresses on a public forum, millions of people can get it and spam you.*  We cannot go through and remove them one by one, so if you post yours please do not later request us to remove it.
As per our rules, you may not advertise here.  If you are advertising you will be removed, no warnings.
Please always be respectful, don't accuse anyone of advertising, etc. .  . please just report it and let us review/take care of it. 

*Finally, strangers asking for roommates on the internet is VERY reckless and dangerous, please do not set this up here.*
*It is NOT allowed.  You may not ask to share accommodations, or post your travel dates looking for friends to travel with.*


----------



## kimberf

Woo hoo!  Glad to see this sub-forum -- thanks Swanky, Megs, and Vlad.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Happy for this forum


----------



## mlemee

I love this sub section!! Hahaha, I'll be on it all day


----------



## Tooney

Well said Swanky  thanks


----------



## 3rdTimeRhino

thanks for the tips


----------



## KPStar

I love this forum. Thanks for creating it!


----------



## shinyglittery

This subforum is the reason I joined this forum  I'm really grateful for all the info in here  Really valuable! Thank you


----------



## Nosey77

This is a great resource but everyone should take the postings with a grain of salt.  That being said some posters have posted up their pics which is brave and very helpful so there is great info to be used to help everyone make an informed decision.


----------



## Freedom78

hi, i notice that previous forum was closed. Wondering where finally they went to take surgery? were it View, TL, or...?


----------



## Swanky

I suspect you mean a thread was closed{?} If you don't indicate which thread I cannot answer.


----------



## tuneup

Thanks for the info


----------



## Eriu

Hi mama of three,do have any idea about why i can't start new threads?
It says this:
*Eriu*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this  page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative  features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
Halp someone please :|


----------



## Nicole01

Omg I emailed so many clinics about more surgery yesterday and only like half of them respond. And then like the other half stop responding after a few emails. Will anyone tell me if you also have this problem? I'm just trying to ask questions


----------



## Nicole01

Wait will anyone tell me if I'm posting in the right section? Will you tell me what you mean by subforum?


----------



## huniezzz

Hi Ladies

I need your help please !!! I went to a famous PS in Hong Kong because I didnt know any better and he left the worst scarring possible on my eyelids. I was wondering if anyone can give me some recommendations to a good eye revision surgeon in Seoul. I am getting married at the end of this year and can I only dream of being beautiful again at my wedding! Thank you in advance!


----------



## littlecheetah

I'm sorry to hear that 
You'll look beautiful again on your wedding don't worry 
My friend went to BK, she had surgery with Dr. Kim.
You could try him. I like her eyes and she is very satisfied.
But you have to know he is kind of unfriendly hahahaha I was kind of scared of him xD


----------



## tyrosinekinaset

Thank you and I will be careful


----------



## Yul4k

Thank you for information


----------



## BebeG922

huniezzz said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I need your help please !!! I went to a famous PS in Hong Kong because I didnt know any better and he left the worst scarring possible on my eyelids. I was wondering if anyone can give me some recommendations to a good eye revision surgeon in Seoul. I am getting married at the end of this year and can I only dream of being beautiful again at my wedding! Thank you in advance!


Hi Huniezzz,

May I know which hospital/what Dr. you went to in HK? I am based out of HK as well and want to make sure s/he never touches me. TIA!

BebeG922


----------



## huniezzz

BebeG922 said:


> Hi Huniezzz,
> 
> May I know which hospital/what Dr. you went to in HK? I am based out of HK as well and want to make sure s/he never touches me. TIA!
> 
> BebeG922




Hi BebeG922=)

I went to Dr Kenneth Hui in the American Building. Whatever you do please don't go to him!!!!

xo


----------



## blossomapril

Yay! Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Laia

Thanks for the tips


----------



## brown.christina

Ty for all tips


----------



## monixtuma

This forum is only for cosmetic procedures and plastic surgeries. I've been reading these forums and found it's helpful. :giggles: Thanks a lot everyone for all the information and advice i have received from many of the members here, i truly appreciate it and i can't thank you enough!


----------



## dillylively

Hi guys,

I'm planning to have eyes, nose, and breast surgery on March.

I have no idea which clinic i should go for my surgery.

Any recommendation? And anyone going to Korea in March, please PM me or leave your kakao id. 

Thanks!


----------



## citrusma

I've been reading these forums and found it's helpful. That's why i'm decide to join this forum.


----------



## Chrv1604

Hi all, i bought my tix to yet at last! And i have schedule for a consultation at Item clinic with Dr.Kim and wonjin clinic for my short chin.. They cant decide yet by my picture if i had to go through chin transplant or the jaw correction.. 
Do you have any recommendation on which clinic hv d best results for chin correction? Thanksss


----------



## ys.ken

thanks for the info 

cfile232.uf.daum.net/image/207F81474F22748D1297C7


----------



## Hapagirl_99

I'm unable to start a new thread?


----------



## queenLiz

I was told purse forum is very popular among people who want to get surgeries in the near future. I got some information already just quick looking around. thanks!


----------



## Jexxi Suen

Hello~ I'm new to this forum
i have experiences and knowledges about the korean clinics but never actually post anything or been in this forum before
hope i can share my thoughts and experiences and learn new stuffs from you guys~


----------



## kokojangz

This forum is really good! Thanks for all the info.


----------



## claudzpaudz

f


----------



## monoliddd

Hi Jexxi Suen! Please share your information about the clinics!


Jexxi Suen said:


> Hello~ I'm new to this forum
> i have experiences and knowledges about the korean clinics but never actually post anything or been in this forum before
> hope i can share my thoughts and experiences and learn new stuffs from you guys~


----------



## Leena315

Jexxi Suen said:


> Hello~ I'm new to this forum
> i have experiences and knowledges about the korean clinics but never actually post anything or been in this forum before
> hope i can share my thoughts and experiences and learn new stuffs from you guys~


Hi Jexxi, please share your experiences about Korean Clinics. I think most of us on this forum would love to hear about it. If you can also share your experiences on where to stay (lodging and location) and how to get from the airport to your destination would be greatly appreciated too. I am so nervous about finding my way around the airport to gangnam and not sure what location to stay at. But then I haven't select a clinic yet.
Thanks


----------



## Elizabeth_Liz

Great, Thanks for the info : )


----------



## ton0011

Eriu said:


> Hi mama of three,do have any idea about why i can't start new threads?
> It says this:
> *Eriu*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this  page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative  features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> Halp someone please :|


same problem!


----------



## MY56

Sorry, wrong post


----------



## wwh

lodging...try airbnb...they have plenty of accomodation there..price is also reasonable!
And try to find places near seoul station as the place even though pretty quite but it have all the necessary last minutes shopping as they have lotte outlet there and shopping mall...
and if u take korean air or asiana...you can check in in seoul station as they have check in counter there.. so you just drop your luggage there and take your leisure time before heading to airport...and last seould station have airport express which cost only 8000 won to airport for 45 minutes journey....so its pretty conviniance for my own opinion
thanks..and best of luck


----------



## MY56

Hi lovely ladies,
I am not sure what thread should I post mine.   I am 56 years old and would like to correct the aging problem.  Has anyone have any knowledge/experience/reviews of these 2 procedures? What clinic to go for?  Please help me out, thank you in advance.
1.Fat Grafting to the Jowls, mouth corner.
2. removing eye bag under eyes.


----------



## MY56

Hello lovely ladies,
I am not sure what thread should I post mine.   I am 56 years old and would like to correct the aging problem.  Has anyone have any knowledge/experience/reviews of these 2 procedures? What clinic to go for?  Please help me out, thank you in advance.
1.Fat Grafting to the Jowls, mouth corner.
2. removing eye bag under eyes.

One more question,  what is "Kakao"


----------



## murakamis

MY56 said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> I am not sure what thread should I post mine.   I am 56 years old and would like to correct the aging problem.  Has anyone have any knowledge/experience/reviews of these 2 procedures? What clinic to go for?  Please help me out, thank you in advance.
> 1.Fat Grafting to the Jowls, mouth corner.
> 2. removing eye bag under eyes.
> 
> One more question,  what is "Kakao"


k=Kakao is a mobile messenger app that's very popular in korea. It's like Whatsapp and WeChat if you use those.


----------



## murakamis

Also, just a general post since I can't start new threads right now.... 

Are there any people around the age 17 - 22? I'm somewhere in that range and I'd love to get to know some people who are similar in age and thinking of getting something done


----------



## wwh

MY56 said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> I am not sure what thread should I post mine.   I am 56 years old and would like to correct the aging problem.  Has anyone have any knowledge/experience/reviews of these 2 procedures? What clinic to go for?  Please help me out, thank you in advance.
> 1.Fat Grafting to the Jowls, mouth corner.
> 2. removing eye bag under eyes.
> 
> One more question,  what is "Kakao"


1. i did my fat grafting for whole face....i did twice infact..1 on june 16 and 2 on 19 nov16(touch up)
my first was horrible for 2 months until i started to wonder why did i do that.
my face was swollen soo bad until no one can recoqnise me hahaha...i cried for several weeks and bombarded the represantitive with WA/kakao sending numerous pic of mine in daily basis..complaining what happenned to my face..and why it turn out to be like this
i hid for 2 months becoz of the swollen...so if you wants to do fat injection ..please prepared and aware that your face gonna swollen very bad until you gonna hate your decision and wonder like me....but you gonna love the end result(at least me hahaha)
after 2 months when the swelling ..bruising..uneven face...start dissapear  your face gradually looks younger ...radiant...skin looks brighter...and you can see final result in 4-5 months.
Usually you needs touch up (second fat injection as the survival of fat only around 40%..so some part of your face still uneven...(like mine at least)
The best part is ...the second injection did not cause my face to swollen like before...my healing time is only about a week this time ...and i love the result.
2 i did repositioning fat for my eye bag as my eyebag looks a bit sunken at the inner corner and dr suggest me this procedure instead removing eye bag...and i think i worked as i like how it look on me.
Best of luck....


----------



## MY56

wwh said:


> 1. i did my fat grafting for whole face....i did twice infact..1 on june 16 and 2 on 19 nov16(touch up)
> my first was horrible for 2 months until i started to wonder why did i do that.
> my face was swollen soo bad until no one can recoqnise me hahaha...i cried for several weeks and bombarded the represantitive with WA/kakao sending numerous pic of mine in daily basis..complaining what happenned to my face..and why it turn out to be like this
> i hid for 2 months becoz of the swollen...so if you wants to do fat injection ..please prepared and aware that your face gonna swollen very bad until you gonna hate your decision and wonder like me....but you gonna love the end result(at least me hahaha)
> after 2 months when the swelling ..bruising..uneven face...start dissapear  your face gradually looks younger ...radiant...skin looks brighter...and you can see final result in 4-5 months.
> Usually you needs touch up (second fat injection as the survival of fat only around 40%..so some part of your face still uneven...(like mine at least)
> The best part is ...the second injection did not cause my face to swollen like before...my healing time is only about a week this time ...and i love the result.
> 2 i did repositioning fat for my eye bag as my eyebag looks a bit sunken at the inner corner and dr suggest me this procedure instead removing eye bag...and i think i worked as i like how it look on me.
> Best of luck....



Thanks so much, Wwh.     Did the fat grafting help to lift the corner of mouth?


----------



## wwh

MY56 said:


> Thanks so much, Wwh.     Did the fat grafting help to lift the corner of mouth?


Not sure what you means...i'm doing whole face 
overall the fat injection help fill all the sunken area...'provided the fat cell survive' coz different dr has diff method of extraction ..so the rate of fat survival its really depents of the skill of the dr
but you also needs a bit botox to complete the looks ..i think..as i did mine
i botox my eye area to smoothen the wrinkle and my mouth area as i had a bit unbalance lips between right corner n left corner..
overall i'm satisfied with my touch up this time..
i think i look way younger now and less tired and my skin looks healtier..so i use no foundation now
Best of luck!


----------



## MY56

I got the promotion email from Izien a couple months ago. I am wondering I didn't see anyone interested and post about their experience at this clinic.


----------



## Neways08

MY56 said:


> I got the promotion email from Izien a couple months ago. I am wondering I didn't see anyone interested and post about their experience at this clinic.


I'll be in Seoul next Friday and gonna go for consultation there , Izien in my list , so I'll write about my experience .


----------



## MY56

Neways08 said:


> I'll be in Seoul next Friday and gonna go for consultation there , Izien in my list , so I'll write about my experience .



Thanks so much in advance.   I am looking to do the fat graft for jowls to remove/lift the mouth corner crease,  and  removing the under eyebags.   What are yours?


----------



## Neways08

MY56 said:


> Thanks so much in advance.   I am looking to do the fat graft for jowls to remove/lift the mouth corner crease,  and  removing the under eyebags.   What are yours?


Oh actually I'm gonna do 2-jaw the first ,  I'm not sure if they can do fat graft at the same time . Anyway I'm gonna ask them and will share how it was with the consultation .


----------



## usernotfound

murakamis said:


> Also, just a general post since I can't start new threads right now....
> 
> Are there any people around the age 17 - 22? I'm somewhere in that range and I'd love to get to know some people who are similar in age and thinking of getting something done


I'm 16... Do I count? lol


----------



## ChoiJaeYoung

I am really happy that this forum was made. For those of you coming from abroad, which visa do you use for plastic surgery Tourism visa or medical tourism Visa? Any help will be appreciated


----------



## Ninja21

Hi Guys
Am going to korea by the end of feb anyone is going the same time plz pm me


----------



## Arcana84

Hi all am new to this forum! Will be in Korea in march for a month for classes and also concurrently thinking abt visiting the clinics  

If anyone is heading over in march we could meet up !


----------



## 91hsd

Hey guys, I wanted to post a thread but it says I have "insufficient privileges" to do so. 
How do I earn or get sufficient privileges? 
Please help


----------



## Ninja21

Arcana84 said:


> Hi all am new to this forum! Will be in Korea in march for a month for classes and also concurrently thinking abt visiting the clinics
> 
> If anyone is heading over in march we could meet up !


Hi Arcana am going to the end of February.. when in March will u b there


----------



## Arcana84

I'll be there from
March 2!


----------



## Ninja21

Arcana84 said:


> I'll be there from
> March 2!


Oh cool lets meet up ill PM u


----------



## Neways08

ChoiJaeYoung said:


> I am really happy that this forum was made. For those of you coming from abroad, which visa do you use for plastic surgery Tourism visa or medical tourism Visa? Any help will be appreciated



Well, I applied for a tourist visa.  I thought I would do a 2-jaw that I had reservations for a month. In Korea is not much of showplace, so in the interview, they have a question why I've been planning to be there for a month. I said that my goal is a surgery but I has not yet decided on the hospital.  The officer smiled because she knows that plastic surgery is a huge business that brings the country income. We talked very nice and they gave me a  tourist visa.  I realized that it is easier to have a medical visa because on a passport control at the airport is no questions of your goals for visit. But to apply for medical visa in the application you should specify hospital data, however, if you plan to fly for short time and have not yet decided on the hospital it is easier to apply for the tourist visa I guess .


----------



## ChoiJaeYoung

Neways08 said:


> Well, I applied for a tourist visa.  I thought I would do a 2-jaw that I had reservations for a month. In Korea is not much of showplace, so in the interview, they have a question why I've been planning to be there for a month. I said that my goal is a surgery but I has not yet decided on the hospital.  The officer smiled because she knows that plastic surgery is a huge business that brings the country income. We talked very nice and they gave me a  tourist visa.  I realized that it is easier to have a medical visa because on a passport control at the airport is no questions of your goals for visit. But to apply for medical visa in the application you should specify hospital data, however, if you plan to fly for short time and have not yet decided on the hospital it is easier to apply for the tourist visa I guess .



Thank you for your answer  
On returning is there any issue if they see bruises or notice that you had surgery?


----------



## Neways08

ChoiJaeYoung said:


> Thank you for your answer
> On returning is there any issue if they see bruises or notice that you had surgery?



The surgery was quite successful, I expect that I will be all swollen, as I remember that after rhinoplasty my face was badly swollen . But swelling 3 days later  began to pass quickly ,  so there is no sign on my face that I had any kind of surgery. The only thing my friends said that I have changed but they did not understand what exactly changed in me)


----------



## Kelly here :)

dillylively said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm planning to have eyes, nose, and breast surgery on March.
> 
> I have no idea which clinic i should go for my surgery.
> 
> Any recommendation? And anyone going to Korea in March, please PM me or leave your kakao id.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi,

I am also intending to go in March for eyelids, nose and fat injection. I have never had PS before. My kakao is Kelly Nguyen. I am new to kakao so if I can have yours too, we will have a greater chance to connect  thank you!


----------



## Ninja21

Kelly here :smile: said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also intending to go in March for eyelids, nose and fat injection. I have never had PS before. My kakao is Kelly Nguyen. I am new to kakao so if I can have yours too, we will have a greater chance to connect  thank you!


Hi kelly 
when in March r u going? Am going by the end of feb


----------



## Kelly here :)

Ninja21 said:


> Hi kelly
> when in March r u going? Am going by the end of feb


Hi!!!
I am planning on going March 2-14 if I can find a good clinic that can do both eyes and nose well. I hope to find one soon so I may make proper arrangements. Any suggestions will greatly be valued and appreciated. Thank you friends!!!


----------



## Dilya

Kelly here :smile: said:


> Hi!!!
> I am planning on going March 2-14 if I can find a good clinic that can do both eyes and nose well. I hope to find one soon so I may make proper arrangements. Any suggestions will greatly be valued and appreciated. Thank you friends!!!


Hi Kelly,

I plan being in Korea at the same time. Might be slightly later. Right now doing my research research as much as I can.
I tried to add you on kakao. Are you sure your ID there is Kelly Nguyen? It offers several Kellys none is from Thailand. I would like to talk to you more since I am planning to do same scope of surgeries. My ID on kakao is MsSilk75. If you can please add me. Let's share please!


----------



## purseforem

Some info are pretty good, but I tend to not listen too much since everybody has a different point of view about plastic surgery and the clinics itself/


----------



## frnd

I dont know where to post this, but i wanted to start a thread, but it says i have insufficient privileges to post in this forum??

Can someone help? I wanted to share my experiences but..i dont know how


----------



## HiyaSunshine

I'm going end of March! Is anyone going around then as well?


----------



## Scarednelly

Hello everyone.

I'm going to post here because I can't start a new thread.

Short background:
I went for a primary rhinoplasty a year and a half ago at one of the top 2 or 3 clinics in Korea. I don't know if I should name the place right now but it's one of the most reputable clinics. I've done my research and chose the clinic because of it.

I just got back from a consultation with a plastic surgeon here in Canada and I feel so overwhelmed.

I went there planning to consult for a revision rhinoplasty. I was happy with the height of my augmentation (not too tall) but I was not happy with the nose tip.

After physical examination of my nose. He told me that I have an extrusion inside my nose. A few weeks ago, a noticed something that felt like a booger. I kinda had a feeling that there might be an extrusion but I was hoping for the best so it felt really awful for it to be confirmed. He told me that my columella was pushing upwards and that's the reason why it hurts a bit when you push the tip up. He then went on to tell me that he could do the surgery to correct it but it may not look better than what it looks right now and for me not to think about the the particular aesthetic that I want but think about saving the structure of the nose. He told me he needed to take everything out for possible infection (it should be done a few months).

I left the clinic feeling completely overwhelmed, scared and confused. I didn't even ask too much questions after that because I was just shocked. I don't know if I'm over reacting...

So I don't know what to do now. He told me he can operate on me. I don't know if I should go back to my original plastic surgeon for revision because he knows what exactly he did and may be able to correct it or choose a different doctor in Korea. I know that there's no 100 guarantee on plastic surgery but I still feel cheated and mad at my original surgeon.

Any suggestions will be so appreciated.


----------



## step-park

I don't know how to use this forum.. How do you talk to people?


----------



## Cutygirl

Scarednelly said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm going to post here because I can't start a new thread.
> 
> Short background:
> I went for a primary rhinoplasty a year and a half ago at one of the top 2 or 3 clinics in Korea. I don't know if I should name the place right now but it's one of the most reputable clinics. I've done my research and chose the clinic because of it.
> 
> I just got back from a consultation with a plastic surgeon here in Canada and I feel so overwhelmed.
> 
> I went there planning to consult for a revision rhinoplasty. I was happy with the height of my augmentation (not too tall) but I was not happy with the nose tip.
> 
> After physical examination of my nose. He told me that I have an extrusion inside my nose. A few weeks ago, a noticed something that felt like a booger. I kinda had a feeling that there might be an extrusion but I was hoping for the best so it felt really awful for it to be confirmed. He told me that my columella was pushing upwards and that's the reason why it hurts a bit when you push the tip up. He then went on to tell me that he could do the surgery to correct it but it may not look better than what it looks right now and for me not to think about the the particular aesthetic that I want but think about saving the structure of the nose. He told me he needed to take everything out for possible infection (it should be done a few months).
> 
> I left the clinic feeling completely overwhelmed, scared and confused. I didn't even ask too much questions after that because I was just shocked. I don't know if I'm over reacting...
> 
> So I don't know what to do now. He told me he can operate on me. I don't know if I should go back to my original plastic surgeon for revision because he knows what exactly he did and may be able to correct it or choose a different doctor in Korea. I know that there's no 100 guarantee on plastic surgery but I still feel cheated and mad at my original surgeon.
> 
> Any suggestions will be so appreciated.


Thats scary ! Where did you go? Did you email the clinic to tell them about the complications and see if they offer you a revision since they are the one that dit that to you?


----------



## Scarednelly

Cutygirl said:


> Thats scary ! Where did you go? Did you email the clinic to tell them about the complications and see if they offer you a revision since they are the one that dit that to you?


PM me for the clinic. Yes I did email the clinic. They said they offer free revisions (you have to pay for the anesthesia) if it's within a year of your surgery. My surgery was over a year so they said they have to see me first to discuss the matter. But the thing is most plastic surgeons (in North America) tells patients to wait AT LEAST a year before thinking about revisions if there's no complications. I just don't feel confident in going back to them. I've also read a couple of people here in PF who went back to the clinic for revisions and wasn't happy.


----------



## MY56

Scarednelly said:


> PM me for the clinic. Yes I did email the clinic. They said they offer free revisions (you have to pay for the anesthesia) if it's within a year of your surgery. My surgery was over a year so they said they have to see me first to discuss the matter. But the thing is most plastic surgeons (in North America) tells patients to wait AT LEAST a year before thinking about revisions if there's no complications. I just don't feel confident in going back to them. I've also read a couple of people here in PF who went back to the clinic for revisions and wasn't happy.



Did the doctor in Canada showed you the x-ray and point out what is wrong and suggested the procedure to fix it and how much it would cost?     I would go consult the another doctor in Canada without telling him you have seen another doctor for your own second opinion.    That will help us to make decision which doctor should we go for.


----------



## littlepigeon

Swanky said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> This forum is only for cosmetic procedures and plastic surgeries.
> 
> *Please DO NOT post your e-mail addresses on a public forum, millions of people can get it and spam you.*  We cannot go through and remove them one by one, so if you post yours please do not later request us to remove it.
> As per our rules, you may not advertise here.  If you are advertising you will be removed, no warnings.
> Please always be respectful, don't accuse anyone of advertising, etc. .  . please just report it and let us review/take care of it.
> 
> *Finally, strangers asking for roommates on the internet is VERY reckless and dangerous, please do not set this up here.*
> *It is NOT allowed.  You may not ask to share accommodations, or post your travel dates looking for friends to travel with.*


hi, I'm also curious when new members are allowed to post (the part that says "you have insufficient privileges to post here". Is it some kind of comment count requirement or days old the account is? I just have some questions, not sure if I should wait or find a different forum. thank you


----------



## WeirdShoe

Very helpful forum!


----------



## pearbear

Swanky said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> This forum is only for cosmetic procedures and plastic surgeries.
> 
> *Please DO NOT post your e-mail addresses on a public forum, millions of people can get it and spam you.*  We cannot go through and remove them one by one, so if you post yours please do not later request us to remove it.
> As per our rules, you may not advertise here.  If you are advertising you will be removed, no warnings.
> Please always be respectful, don't accuse anyone of advertising, etc. .  . please just report it and let us review/take care of it.
> 
> *Finally, strangers asking for roommates on the internet is VERY reckless and dangerous, please do not set this up here.*
> *It is NOT allowed.  You may not ask to share accommodations, or post your travel dates looking for friends to travel with.*


im so glad to find this forum. I needed this!


----------



## Tsatsa

Swanky said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> This forum is only for cosmetic procedures and plastic surgeries.
> 
> *Please DO NOT post your e-mail addresses on a public forum, millions of people can get it and spam you.*  We cannot go through and remove them one by one, so if you post yours please do not later request us to remove it.
> As per our rules, you may not advertise here.  If you are advertising you will be removed, no warnings.
> Please always be respectful, don't accuse anyone of advertising, etc. .  . please just report it and let us review/take care of it.
> 
> *Finally, strangers asking for roommates on the internet is VERY reckless and dangerous, please do not set this up here.*
> *It is NOT allowed.  You may not ask to share accommodations, or post your travel dates looking for friends to travel with.*


Hi guys, I'm new here


----------



## Tsatsa

Planning to go to JW for some eyes,nose and fat graft this December. Anyone with experiences with JW, please comment or advise. Thank you


----------



## Ali_MYH

READ THANK YOU!!~


----------



## tc302

I can't seem to post anything in this forum. It also says I am insufficient to post.


----------



## kayart0803

Yah, how do  I start a new thread?


----------



## Southkorea82

Lovely! Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Vivavita

huniezzz said:


> Hi BebeG922=)
> 
> I went to Dr Kenneth Hui in the American Building. Whatever you do please don't go to him!!!!
> 
> xo


Thanks for the tip! I am based in HK too. For some reason I have never had any PS surgeries in HK as they overcharge but their skills are very outdated. Two months ago, I even met a doctor in Central who still use L-shaped silicone implants for rhinoplasty lol.


----------



## ALICEL

kayart0803 said:


> Yah, how do  I start a new thread?


My question too!!


----------



## _Ava

I'm new to the forum. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Elena Kookies

Thank U!!


----------



## Cwa62

Not sure where to post, as it’s my first time posting. I’ve been a silent reader but not active.

I’m going to Korea in December, but I’m deciding if I should just go ahead and do two surgeries in my two weeks time there at two different clinics? Im looking to do accuscupt laser for my face at one clinic and then liposuction for my back and abdomen/love handles at another clinic. 
What do you guys think? Would it be too much?

I asked clinics and doc finder, they all say it’s okay to do it all at the same time. But then they are from a business stand point, seeing what you guys think? Let me know.


----------



## sopmo

is this forum primarily for SK or can we ask/comment about thai plastic surgery as well? ^^


----------



## KPSA

Its Asian PS  Mostly about Korean PS, but a few threads on other countries as well.


----------



## jnnyjnny

i want to post but cannnt huh,.. 
how can i post???


----------



## tsbartels

jnnyjnny said:


> i want to post but cannnt huh,..
> how can i post???



You can only post a new thread after you have posted, meaning contributed at least 5 posts to an existing thread.


----------



## ZHULDYZ

Thank you for the tips!


----------



## kokobop

tsbartels said:


> You can only post a new thread after you have posted, meaning contributed at least 5 posts to an existing thread.


so i have to post 5 posts to ONE existing thread?


----------



## csolare

kokobop said:


> so i have to post 5 posts to ONE existing thread?


Any existing thread is fine. Just make sure to contribute and you'll be fine!!


----------



## _Ava

So...I got threatened to remove my review. Is this a thing??? I can get in trouble for writing an honest review? Am I violating Korea’s law by stating the business name in my review?


----------



## jany park

ok


----------



## Myprettyself

_Ava said:


> So...I got threatened to remove my review. Is this a thing??? I can get in trouble for writing an honest review? Am I violating Korea’s law by stating the business name in my review?



Really!! That's scary. Well assuming they can't get your details via here, you should be OK I guess


----------



## Myprettyself

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nochu

_Ava said:


> So...I got threatened to remove my review. Is this a thing??? I can get in trouble for writing an honest review? Am I violating Korea’s law by stating the business name in my review?



I’m a lawyer in US law, so I’m not sure about Korean law, but generally speaking, the only times I can see a strong legal claim against a person writing honest reviews about a plastic surgery clinic is when (1) you signed an NDA and then released information that was confidential (breach of contract) or (2) you are stating false facts about the business and it hurts their reputation (libel). There maybe more obscure causes, but I don’t see an issue with stating a name in a review otherwise.


----------



## koreaboo221

Anyone know how much it is for primary rhinoplasty with rib cartilage at VIP? They quoted me 11k USD.


----------



## phoebebuffey

koreaboo221 said:


> Anyone know how much it is for primary rhinoplasty with rib cartilage at VIP? They quoted me 11k USD.


VIP is a pretty expensive clinic. Per Sonya714: "She quoted me 11k for rib rhino 2k for revision fee and 3k for mid-face augmentation."

They seem to suggest that everyone get rib rhino + mid face augmentation. Definitely check out other clinics, ask for their suggestions, and get different quotes. Uvom quoted me around $4500 US for rhino, tip plasty, and alar reduction, Opera was a few thousand as well.


----------



## ElijahSpk

phoebebuffey said:


> VIP is a pretty expensive clinic. Per Sonya714: "She quoted me 11k for rib rhino 2k for revision fee and 3k for mid-face augmentation."
> 
> They seem to suggest that everyone get rib rhino + mid face augmentation. Definitely check out other clinics, ask for their suggestions, and get different quotes. Uvom quoted me around $4500 US for rhino, tip plasty, and alar reduction, Opera was a few thousand as well.


Hi, is Uvom doc good with ethnic noses?


----------



## charliex123

Hi does anyone know or have heard of ST plastic surgery clinic? I am still doing research and i really want to do rhinoplasty and eyes but I'm unsure of what clinic is good. So far i have listed Gowoon saesang, namu, top face, and migu just based on their website and reviews from other PFers. Anyone have any experiences with those clinics i mentioned?  Im trying to stay away from popular/busy clinics because i want to ensure i don't get different doctors and that they take more time on me. I havent done any consults because i feel like the prices will be different when I'm there versus an online consult and to have a better idea/feeling on the clinic itself.


----------



## appleorchard96

THis forum is sooo helpful. Thank you !


----------



## Hellobeauty

Swanky said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> This forum is only for cosmetic procedures and plastic surgeries.
> 
> *Please DO NOT post your e-mail addresses on a public forum, millions of people can get it and spam you.*  We cannot go through and remove them one by one, so if you post yours please do not later request us to remove it.
> As per our rules, you may not advertise here.  If you are advertising you will be removed, no warnings.
> Please always be respectful, don't accuse anyone of advertising, etc. .  . please just report it and let us review/take care of it.
> 
> *Finally, strangers asking for roommates on the internet is VERY reckless and dangerous, please do not set this up here.*
> *It is NOT allowed.  You may not ask to share accommodations, or post your travel dates looking for friends to travel with.*


Thank you for starting this forum! I really needed it. Hopefully I'll get alot of tips and info about plastic surgery


----------



## pebblesstacy

New to this forum! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Eshh

phoebebuffey said:


> VIP is a pretty expensive clinic. Per Sonya714: "She quoted me 11k for rib rhino 2k for revision fee and 3k for mid-face augmentation."
> 
> They seem to suggest that everyone get rib rhino + mid face augmentation. Definitely check out other clinics, ask for their suggestions, and get different quotes. Uvom quoted me around $4500 US for rhino, tip plasty, and alar reduction, Opera was a few thousand as well.


Hi ,in what year have done the operations,2018? ( Sorry for my grammar errors )


----------



## velovme

Neways08 said:


> The surgery was quite successful, I expect that I will be all swollen, as I remember that after rhinoplasty my face was badly swollen . But swelling 3 days later  began to pass quickly ,  so there is no sign on my face that I had any kind of surgery. The only thing my friends said that I have changed but they did not understand what exactly changed in me)


hai may i know which hospital did you ?


----------



## ellietheborzoi

thanks for the info


----------



## yumekocreamy

Thanks a lot ^^


----------



## Simone48

I'm new to this forum, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Seoulmate_92

Read


----------



## julie93

Read, thanks for the info!


----------



## Tadaaah

This is an awesome sub forum!


----------



## mirryne

Swanky said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> This forum is only for cosmetic procedures and plastic surgeries.
> 
> *Please DO NOT post your e-mail addresses on a public forum, millions of people can get it and spam you.*  We cannot go through and remove them one by one, so if you post yours please do not later request us to remove it.
> As per our rules, you may not advertise here.  If you are advertising you will be removed, no warnings.
> Please always be respectful, don't accuse anyone of advertising, etc. .  . please just report it and let us review/take care of it.
> 
> *Finally, strangers asking for roommates on the internet is VERY reckless and dangerous, please do not set this up here.*
> *It is NOT allowed.  You may not ask to share accommodations, or post your travel dates looking for friends to travel with.*
> 
> : ty:


respect


----------



## Barbie10

Swanky said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> This forum is only for cosmetic procedures and plastic surgeries.
> 
> *Please DO NOT post your e-mail addresses on a public forum, millions of people can get it and spam you.*  We cannot go through and remove them one by one, so if you post yours please do not later request us to remove it.
> As per our rules, you may not advertise here.  If you are advertising you will be removed, no warnings.
> Please always be respectful, don't accuse anyone of advertising, etc. .  . please just report it and let us review/take care of it.
> 
> *Finally, strangers asking for roommates on the internet is VERY reckless and dangerous, please do not set this up here.*
> *It is NOT allowed.  You may not ask to share accommodations, or post your travel dates looking for friends to travel with.*


I had no idea that this purse blog/forum had a forum for cosmetic surgery! This is the best ever!


----------



## Baseball_Jen

Swanky said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> This forum is only for cosmetic procedures and plastic surgeries.
> 
> *Please DO NOT post your e-mail addresses on a public forum, millions of people can get it and spam you.*  We cannot go through and remove them one by one, so if you post yours please do not later request us to remove it.
> As per our rules, you may not advertise here.  If you are advertising you will be removed, no warnings.
> Please always be respectful, don't accuse anyone of advertising, etc. .  . please just report it and let us review/take care of it.
> 
> *Finally, strangers asking for roommates on the internet is VERY reckless and dangerous, please do not set this up here.*
> *It is NOT allowed.  You may not ask to share accommodations, or post your travel dates looking for friends to travel with.*


Hey there! Can anyone tell me how to change my username as it's currently badically my email


Swanky said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> This forum is only for cosmetic procedures and plastic surgeries.
> 
> *Please DO NOT post your e-mail addresses on a public forum, millions of people can get it and spam you.*  We cannot go through and remove them one by one, so if you post yours please do not later request us to remove it.
> As per our rules, you may not advertise here.  If you are advertising you will be removed, no warnings.
> Please always be respectful, don't accuse anyone of advertising, etc. .  . please just report it and let us review/take care of it.
> 
> *Finally, strangers asking for roommates on the internet is VERY reckless and dangerous, please do not set this up here.*
> *It is NOT allowed.  You may not ask to share accommodations, or post your travel dates looking for friends to travel with.*


Can anyone help me in changing my username as it is currently & quite obviously my email address?! I'm new but am pretty sure I have sufficient permissions to be able to change it. I can't figure it out! 
Thank you!
xoxo  
Jen


----------



## Swanky

Frequently Asked Questions
					

Below are some of the most frequently asked questions asked by our community members.  I will be updating this thread with more FAQs over time, should you have an issue you would like addressed, please post a new thread in the feedback dropbox.   How do I get a bag authenticated? How do I...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Here you go! 



jenniferhalligan21@gmail said:


> Hey there! Can anyone tell me how to change my username as it's currently badically my email
> 
> Can anyone help me in changing my username as it is currently & quite obviously my email address?! I'm new but am pretty sure I have sufficient permissions to be able to change it. I can't figure it out!
> Thank you!
> xoxo
> Jen


----------



## Baseball_Jen

Thanks!


----------



## Transformation2021

Hello Admin
Today Jan 17 I can't upload photos. Well it starts uploading until it hits 100% and then I get a message similar to "sorry contact admin"


----------



## wlim

Hello everyone –

I am planning to go to Seoul, South Korea to have the below done.

May I kindly ask: can anyone recommend a reputable and good clinic/agency to have these procedures done?

• I would like to remove the acne scars from both on my right and left side of my face

• I would like a dimple on each side of my face

• I would like to get rid of my crease that is between my eyebrows

• I’ve had blepharoplasty done and I’d like to fix a little bump on my right under eye.

• Facial contouring

• Having a balloon inserted into my stomach so that I can lose weight.


----------



## gasiri

hi


----------



## babylemonmoo

How do I post a thread here? Thanks


----------



## Olivemine11

OMG I l'm obssesed with this forum YEAH


----------



## shruthi

Swanky said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> This forum is only for cosmetic procedures and plastic surgeries.
> 
> *Please DO NOT post your e-mail addresses on a public forum, millions of people can get it and spam you.*  We cannot go through and remove them one by one, so if you post yours please do not later request us to remove it.
> As per our rules, you may not advertise here.  If you are advertising you will be removed, no warnings.
> Please always be respectful, don't accuse anyone of advertising, etc. .  . please just report it and let us review/take care of it.
> 
> *Finally, strangers asking for roommates on the internet is VERY reckless and dangerous, please do not set this up here.*
> *It is NOT allowed.  You may not ask to share accommodations, or post your travel dates looking for friends to travel with.*


Hi Swanky,

Can you please tell me, who moderate of this forum and how to contact them? I need help  . Thank You


----------



## shruthi

Swanky said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> This forum is only for cosmetic procedures and plastic surgeries.
> 
> *Please DO NOT post your e-mail addresses on a public forum, millions of people can get it and spam you.*  We cannot go through and remove them one by one, so if you post yours please do not later request us to remove it.
> As per our rules, you may not advertise here.  If you are advertising you will be removed, no warnings.
> Please always be respectful, don't accuse anyone of advertising, etc. .  . please just report it and let us review/take care of it.
> 
> *Finally, strangers asking for roommates on the internet is VERY reckless and dangerous, please do not set this up here.*
> *It is NOT allowed.  You may not ask to share accommodations, or post your travel dates looking for friends to travel with.*


Hi Swanky,
Can you please help me to delete one of my post [with my picuture ] that I posted in this forum for a member advice???? Please...... 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Swanky

shruthi said:


> Hi Swanky,
> Can you please help me to delete one of my post [with my picuture ] that I posted in this forum for a member advice???? Please......
> Thanks a lot



You can use the "report this post" for review.  Please don't post photos/info without assuming they're here to stay.  Deleting content is disruptive to discussions.


----------



## shruthi

Swanky said:


> You can use the "report this post" for review.  Please don't post photos/info without assuming they're here to stay.  Deleting content is disruptive to discussions.


I am new here and didn't know the delete option would disappear after sometime  . Thanks for the information. I will use the "report this post option".


----------



## Kryzca86

I like it Picasso!


----------



## osloopyscar

I like this!!!


----------



## kkeiii

Swanky said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> This forum is only for cosmetic procedures and plastic surgeries.
> 
> *Please DO NOT post your e-mail addresses on a public forum, millions of people can get it and spam you.*  We cannot go through and remove them one by one, so if you post yours please do not later request us to remove it.
> As per our rules, you may not advertise here.  If you are advertising you will be removed, no warnings.
> Please always be respectful, don't accuse anyone of advertising, etc. .  . please just report it and let us review/take care of it.
> 
> *Finally, strangers asking for roommates on the internet is VERY reckless and dangerous, please do not set this up here.*
> *It is NOT allowed.  You may not ask to share accommodations, or post your travel dates looking for friends to travel with.*


Thanks for this forum!


----------



## cheeseramen00

nice to meet everyone!


----------



## warmhope

Hi everyone C:


----------



## StarsInSky

Hi!
I got a reminder to "complete my profile". I don't know how and what I should complete.? Can someone explain how and what to complete, please. I'm a new member even if I answered/posted in some threads.
Thanks


----------



## luna007

StarsInSky said:


> Hi!
> I got a reminder to "complete my profile". I don't know how and what I should complete.? Can someone explain how and what to complete, please. I'm a new member even if I answered/posted in some threads.
> Thanks


Maybe your email I never got one and I’m new


----------



## AnastaWoo

Has anyone had their rhinoplasty performed by Dr. Lee Ji Won from Braun? I would like to get a dermis rather than silicone and I'm not finding a lot of reviews from patients that didn't use silicone.


----------



## rhinoking

Hi

I wanted to post question but was probed with warning that I do not have enough privilege to do that? This is my first time visiting this forum and i am looking forward to my 1st ever plastic surgery.. this forum is such a great place to discuss for ppl like me so yeah..


----------



## hmcccc

Eriu said:


> Hi mama of three,do have any idea about why i can't start new threads?
> It says this:
> *Eriu*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this  page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative  features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> Halp someone please :|



same here @


----------



## ray zen

I'm really happy for this forum!!


----------



## EmpressRouge0351

Just commenting so i can post my surgery experience. Seems like I still have a limited profile lol


----------



## dyru commey

Thankkkks


----------



## Jmhlee

Okay


----------

